# Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt



## Smokeblow (3. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit,und heute habe ich mich angemeldet,weil ich ein akutes Problem habe.Und zwar folgendes,mir ist beim Brandungsangeln meine  ein Jahr alte Shimano aero-technium BX im Mittelstück gebrochen.Und zwar nicht glatt gebrochen,sondern eher längseits aufgesplissen.Habe das Teil zu meinem Händler gebracht,der meinte alles kein Problem,ich bekomme das Teil ersetzt.Er hat es dann eingeschickt.Jetzt endlich nach knapp 12 Wochen bekam ich die Horromeldung,kein Ersatz wegen vermutlichen Eigenverschulden!Ich habe dann nochmal versucht,die Sache telefonisch zu klären,aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich weiss wirklich nicht,was ich an dem Bruch selbst verschuldet haben soll.Ich habe die Ruten auch immer sorgsam behandelt.Habt ihr schon ähnliche Probleme mit Shimano gehabt?Habe ich die A****karte gezogen?
LG
Dirk


----------



## Christian D (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

tja, bei Daiwa-Cormoran wärst du vermutlich besser weggekommen.....Shimanos Serviceleistung halt.....
Solange Shimanoprodukte intakt sind, sind sie erste Klasse, aber wehe wenn was an Problemen damit ansteht!#q 

Von dem daiwa-Service (hatte Probleme mit meiner Tournament Entho, wurde anstandslos und unglaublich schnell ersetzt!) bin ich begeistert und auch bei Cormoran soll ein guter Service programmatisch sein!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Kenn mich damit nicht soo doll aus aber wie lange hast du denn Garantie auf die rute ?
Solange du garantie hast müssen die beweisen können das der bruch deine Schuld ist ( was denk ich mal recht schwer werden dürfte) ...
Hast du nurnoch die Gewährleistung musst du beweisen das es ein Materialfehler war ... (Heißt soviel wie Ar...karte) .


----------



## sunny (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Na ja, Materialfehler|kopfkrat . Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht mal zufällig auf die Rute getreten bist oder sie irgendwo eingeklemmt hast?

Weil alle (100%) Ruten die ich geschrottet habe und die einen Materialfehler hatten, sind quer gebrochen, aber noch nie längs gerissen#d #c . Da war ich dann immer selber schuld dran.

Nicht das du das hier falsch verstehst. Ich will dir hier nichts unterstellen. 

Aber ich denke du wirst schwer haben, das Teil umgetauscht zu bekommen. Und Garantie hin oder her, wenn ich das Teil selber schrotte, zieht die Garantie nicht.


----------



## mcmc (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Du solltest vielleicht schon einmal sagen, wobei die Beschädigung entstanden ist, um Shimano davon zu überzeugen, dass Du keine Schuld trägst. Einfach so wird es zu dem Spliss ja wohl nicht gekommen sein. Habe vor Jahren auch einmal das Spitzenstück einer Twin-Power (500 EURO-Rute) beim Werfen auf dem Rutenhalter meines Dreibeins zerbrochen. Dank meines Händlers habe ich eine nagelneue Rute bekommen. Musste nur den Versand bezahlen. Den Händler gibt es allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## Christian D (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie resistent die heutigen Ruten gegenüber Beschädigungen am Blank geworden sind.

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten auch ein Abenteuer mit meiner Cormoran Blackstar Titanium geleistet. Auf ner seebrücke voll durchgezogen. Leider war ne Laterne im Weg. Bin leicht abgerutscht und dann schepperte es gewaltig. Rute einmal kräftigst gegen den Mast genagelt. Das wars dann wohl! knapp 300 Euros innerhalb eines wufes zerstört. Aber nix da. Die Rute hatte zwar ne kleine Stelle am Lack, aber ansonsten einfach nix!!
was soll ich sagen? Heute ziehe ich noch immer mit 200gr. voll durch und kein Brechen,knacken oder ähnliches.  
Anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn man beispielsweise drauftritt.

Habt ihr schon Ruten geschrotet? Und wnn ja, dann wie? Kommen vielleicht n paar lustige / bzw. traurige Geschichten zum Vorschein!!!


----------



## degl (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

@Smokeblow,

ich tippe mal auf deinen Händler|kopfkrat 

ich hatte kürzlich eigentlich selbstverschuldeten Rutenbruch mit ner Daiwa Sam Fischer Spinnrute,die ich zum leichten Pilken einsetzte und durch Dorsch und gleichzeitig Hänger voll zerlederte(bekam die Bremse nicht schnellgenug auf).
mein Händler hat sich der Sache angenommen und Daiwa hat sofort in meinem Beisein die Rute tel.getauscht,sodas ich gleich ne neue mitnehmen konnte:m 

ich denke den Service den mein Händler bietet, rechtfertigt die manchmal etwas über Ebay liegenden Preise|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke den Service den mein Händler bietet, rechtfertigt die manchmal etwas über Ebay liegenden Preise|wavey:


 
|good: |good: |good: 
Aus dem Grund bin ich auch wieder komplett weg von der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität!! Gerade was Ruten und Rollen angeht. Den Service den Dir dein Händler vor Ort bietet, kann Dir KEIN!!! Händler bei 3-2-1 oder sonstwo im www bieten. Dafür bin ich dann auch gewillt ein wenig mehr Geld auszugeben.
Beispiel: Mein bester Freund hat beim Gufieren aus Unachtsamkeit und ner Menge Pech(selbstverschulden) sein Spitzenteil von der Sportex Carboflex in der Elbe versenkt. Anruf bei unserem Dealer des Vertrauens.. Nach kurzem Gelächter am Tele. die Aussage " Komm vorbei, ich hab die Rute nochmal da. Nimm das Spitzenteil mit. Ich kümmer mich bei Sportex um Ersatz" 
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war vom finanziellen noch mit keinem Wort die Rede.
Bei unserem nächsten Besuch... Zitat Dealer "Hab mit Sportex gesprochen und nen Spitzenteil für Deine Rute zum Selbskostenpreis bekommen, wäre nett wenn Du mir 20€ für das gute Stück geben könntest"... Tja, und da wir noch viele Jahrzehnte bei unserem Dealer einkaufen wollen, hat mein Freund Ihm mit einem netten Lächeln und einem DANKE den 20er auf´n Tresen gelegt... DAS IST SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degl (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Hi Daniel,

so gehts mir in Elmshorn beim Händler meiner wahl auch|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Koschi (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

2 Anmerkungen zum Thema:

1. "...ich gehe zum Händler, auch wenn die Preise ETWAS über denen von XY liegen...". Hm, das ist ja relativ. Was für den Einen "ETWAS" ist, ist für den Anderen schon Wucher? Beispiel: Ladenpreis (unverhandelt) Rolle Shimano 339,- vs. www .xy.de 221,- Euro. Man sucht als Brandungsangler (über kurz oder lang) 2 Rollen, das wären satte 236,- Euro Unterschied (reales Beispiel!). Ich erlebe gerade Nettoeinkommensverluste und es geht weiter, dann frischer Familiengründer - da rechne ich (zwangsweise) genau nach und werde schon nervös bei solchen Differenzen... 

2. Der zerkloppte Stock oben wollte vom Händler ja auch getauscht weren, nur Shimano hat nicht mitgemacht. Und was soll da der Händler jetzt machen bzw. wo wäre mein Vorteil, wenn ich in o.a. Fall beim Händler gewesen bin? Hm... #c


----------



## sunny (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

@Koschi 

Für dein Beispiel gebe ich dir völlig recht. Das ist ja schon fast unverschämt:r . Ich denke mal jeder sieht zu, dass er so günstig wie möglich an sein Tackle kommt. 

Bei meinem Dealer waren es bisher aber lediglich 10-15 Euronen Differenz. Wenn ich bei der Online-Bestellung Nachnahmegebühren u. Versand hinzurechne komme ich fast auf denselben Kurs.

In diesen Fällen kaufe ich auf jeden Fall bei meinem Dealer.

Wo bei welchem Preisunterschied die Schmerzgrenze liegt, muss jeder für sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

@ koschi
der händler kann durch die persönlichen kontakte oft mehr erreichen als wir einzelnen leute ! 

wenn shimano allerdings schäden an der rute feststellt, die im normalen umgang einfach nicht passieren können, dann gibts logischerweise keine erstattung. wie drauftretet oder sowas. mit nem auto was man selbstverschuldet schrott fährt, kann man auch nicht zum händler fahren und das wieder umtauschen wollen.
finde das immer witzig, dass einige leute die hersteller immer für blöde verkaufen wollen und mit den dollsten geschichten kommen. ´die hersteller sehen in den meissten fälleb sowieso ob ein schaden durch angeln oder selbstverschulden passiert ist.

und im fall shimano kann ich nur sagen, dass der service vom feinsten ist. habe noch keine schlechte erfahrung gemacht !


----------



## sunny (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> finde das immer witzig, dass einige leute die hersteller immer für blöde verkaufen wollen und mit den dollsten geschichten kommen.



Yeepphh, dat finde ich auch immer sehr amüsant|supergri |supergri . 

Was ich aber richtig Kagge daran finde, ist, erst Sch.... (mit oder ohne Pech) bauen, dann lügen oder fantasieren, um den Hergang zu verschleiern und dann meckern bzw. beleidigt sein, wenn einem nicht geholfen wurde.

Habe ich kein Verständnis für#d .


----------



## Smokeblow (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Moin Jungs,
Also die Rute ist beim Wurf zerborsten,und zwar am Mittelstück unten,das Stück,was in das Handteil gesteckt wird,ist längseits ca.25 cm eingerissen.
Eigenverschulden meinerseits kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen ausschließen,da ich meine Angelsachen besser behandel wie meine Frau |supergri Nein, im Ernst,bin sicher nie draufgetreten oder ähnliches.Aussage von Shimano war,es kann kein Materialfehler gewesen  sein(Hätte ich wohl als Hersteller auch behauptet).Und die Rute ist etwas über ein Jahr alt,und hat mich mal über 350€ gekostet.Ich habe das auch schon im Angler-Bekanntenkreis angesprochen,und stehe nicht allein als "verarschter" von Shimano da.Guter Service ist sicherlich was anderes,als seinen Kunden Eigenverschulden vorzuwerfen.Ich werde Montag nochmal versuchen was über meinen Anwalt zu erreichen.Die zweite Technium habe ich gestern günstig vertickert,und das neue Black Star "Pärchen" ist schon bestellt.Aus Fehlern lernt man,und von Shimano lasse ich in Zukunft die Finger!
Lg
Dirk


----------



## Agalatze (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

hallo dirk,
also mein kommentar war nur allgemein gesagt. ich wollte dir keinesfalls etwas unterstellen. 

zum service kann ich allerdings keinesfalls deine meinung teilen !
meine erfahrungen sind das glatte gegenteil. auch in der szene.


----------



## dorschman (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

also ich waere mit dem teil zu onkel rohwedder gegangen.
www.hav-shimano.de

habe dort schon mal ein neues spitzenteil fuer meine surf custom 
bekommen obwohl ich die rute nicht dort gekauft hatte.

und als mir fuer meine alte stella ne schraube fehlte hat er
mir die auch umgehend besorgt.

auf jeden fall haben die dort meiner meinung nach mit abstand 
den besten draht zu shimano

gruss
dorschman


----------



## Koschi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

@Agalatze

Welche guten Erfahrungen hast Du denn gemacht?


----------



## Pilkman (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*



			
				Smokeblow schrieb:
			
		

> ... das neue Black Star "Pärchen" ist schon bestellt. ...



Sorry für Offtopic, aber wo bekommt man die Black Star Surf im Netz bzw. bei welchem Händler hast Du bestellt? #h


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

@ koschi
mit dem service von shimano !
man hat mir zum beispiel sofort eine neue rutenspitze für meine antares gegeben als ich sie zersemmelt habe. da hat mein händler sofort bei shimano angerufen und gut war die sache. das ganze ist mir dummerweise zweimal passiert. hinzu kommen diverse rückmeldungen meines händlers, der gleichzeitig shimano servive center ist. da bekommt man so einiges mit.


----------



## sunny (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

@Aga

War das Spitzenzersemmeln auf einen Materialfehler zurück zu führen oder eigenes Verschulden?


----------



## Koschi (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Wie viele "zersemmelte" Shimano-Ruten gibt es denn so? Als Neubesitzer von Shimano-Ruten kriege ich gerade *Angst*


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Der Service von denen ist echt grottig. Hatte damls nach 3 Monaten nutzen nen Getriebeschaden in meiner gute Shimano Brandungsrolle ka welches model das noch war hatte auf jeden Fall 220 Mark gekostet. Ich das Ding über meinen Händler eingeschickt 6 Monate später haben die sich gemeldet vorherige anrufe per Telefon endeten im nicht erreichen und in aussagen sie hätte zu viel zu tun und und und
Ich hab auch keine neue bekommen und musste das Getriebe austauschen es war sichen nen Materialfehler und kein selbst verschuldeter die kann ja beim einholen eines 60er Dorsches net einfach drauf gehen. Zum glück war mein händler so nett und hat mir ein neues Getriebe für wenig Geld besord. (Getriebe bedeutet das große Zahnrad war gebrochen)


----------



## Smokeblow (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

So,wieder ein paar Wochen vergangen.Zum Glück hat sich das Blatt zu meinen Gunsten gewendet.Nach der Korrespondenz meines Anwaltes mit dem Hersteller,hat sich dieser für sein Verhalten entschuldigt,und mir über meinen Händler das besagte Ersatzteil zukommen lassen.
Nun habe ich beide Ruten an einen Vereinskamerad verkauft,und freue mich über meine Cormoran Neuanschaffung,in der Hoffnung das der Service dort Kundenfreunlicher ist.
@Pilkman
die Cormoran Black Star Titanium findest du hier:http://www.angelabteilung.de/shop/index.php?kat=462&menuOpen=[7][4]


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Glückwunsch. Dann hat sich ja letztendlich alles zum Guten gewendet#6 

@Aga

kannst du bitte noch auf meine Frage in Posting 20 eingehen. Danke.


----------



## Wulli (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> @Smokeblow,
> 
> ich tippe mal auf deinen Händler|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



|good: |good: 

Mir ist es kürzlich mit meiner neu erworbenen Ron Tompson Brandungsrute genau so ergangen. Beim zweiten Einsatz hat es beim Auswerfen mächtig gekracht! Im unteren Viertel gebrochen. 
Ich bin mit dem Teil zu meinem Händler gegangen, der hat sich das kurz angesehen, um mir - ohne Diskussionen - sofort eine neue Angel auszuhändigen! Das ist Service! Ich habe ihn dann noch gefragt, ob er die Angel nicht beim Hersteller reklamieren will, worauf er mir antwortete, daß er sicherlich mit dem Außendienst darüber reden wird, aber das soll ja nicht meine Sorge sein. Ich konnte noch nicht einmal mit Sicherheit sagen, ob das mein Verschulden, oder ein Materialfehler war.

Jeder, der seine Ausrüstung online erwirbt, wird diesen Service nicht genießen.

Mich würde aber auf jeden Fall mal interessieren, was Dein Händler zu der Sache gesagt hat, schließlich ist er ja Dein direkter Ansprechpartner. 

Wulli


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*



			
				Smokeblow schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Cormoran Black Star Titanium findest du hier:http://www.angelabteilung.de/shop/index.php?kat=462&menuOpen=[7][4]



Vielen Dank für den Link, ist ja immer noch ein stolzer Preis für die Black Stars. Zwei Kumpels von mir fischen die alten Black Stars und sind absolut begeistert von den Teilen, deshalb meine Frage nach einer Quelle für die neuen.

Freut mich auf jeden Fall für Dich, dass sich alles zum Guten gewendet hat! #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. November 2010)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Hi,
das ist wirklich ein alter Thread, aber man muss ja nicht unbedingt einen neuen eröffnen.
Mich würde mal interessieren welche Shimano Serien (alte und aktuelle) denn von Brüchen beim Auswurf betroffen waren.


----------



## mcmc (13. November 2010)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Ich angel seit über 10 Jahren mit Shimano-Ruten, zugegebenermaßen mit den teureren, Twin Power, aero technium.aspire... Kumpels ebenso. Wir hatten noch nie einen Materialfehler, weder an den Ringen noch am Blank. Vorher hatte ich da andere Erfahrungen gemacht, z.B. mit Dega und Zebco, jeweils die Highend-Produkte. Verlorene Ringeinlagen, aus der Flucht geworfenen Anklappringen (was sollen die überhaupt?), nur noch mit Gewalt zu trennende Rutenteile etc. 
Kann also nichts negatives berichten. 
Grüße


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. November 2010)

*AW: Super-Aero-Technium zerledert/Shimano bockt*

Ok danke, aber das hier von einigen zerlederten Ruten die Rede ist, kann ja nicht übersehen werden, wobei teilweise nicht ganz deutlich wird, wie es zu den Schäden gekommen ist.


----------

